# DELTA band saw!good saw or not?



## whitebeast88 (May 27, 2012)

I found this band saw on craigslistany was wanting some feedback since I've never had a band saw before.It's a delta 28-180 1/5hp asking $80.Which seems high to me I thought more of the $50 range.Is this a good saw or do I need to keep looking?


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

Photos ??


----------



## roman (Sep 28, 2007)

link ?


----------



## whitebeast88 (May 27, 2012)




----------



## toolie (Mar 16, 2011)

without the fence, i paid $20 for one of those last year. it's not a bad little second or thrd BS for a shop.


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

This is about $129 new so I would not go more than $40 on this band saw.


----------



## bondogaposis (Dec 18, 2011)

It depends what you want to do with it. It will pretty be under powered for resawing.


----------



## Surfside (Jun 13, 2012)

This is a fine saw. But if you find it high for the price, then go look for another. It will always depend on what will you use this for. Just what bondogaposis said.


----------



## Loren (May 30, 2008)

Such saws aren't good for much other than cutting curves. 
You'll be able to coax it into cutting straight with a lot 
of fuss, but that short blade will dull fast (fewer teeth
than a long blade) and as it does it will misbehave in
the cut.

Such saws fit the criteria many people have for a band saw
to cut out scroll patterns for craft projects so that's why 
they are on the market.


----------



## justinwdemoss (Jun 22, 2010)

I don't know what type of work you are doing or your available shop space, those may play a role in decision making. I had a 10 inch BS to start, a craftsman, and it was fine for 10 months and then I decided that I wanted to do more then use it as a jig saw. I paid $50 for mine and sold it for $50. Then I used the $50 to buy a Delta/Rockwell 14 inch with a 1 1/2 hp motor. If you have the room, wait and buy a 14 inch saw. They show up on CL fairly often and care a good deal in the 50 to 150 dollar range.


----------



## BillWhite (Jul 23, 2007)

I had an 11" Magna (Shopsmith) on a power stand with 1/2 hp motor for years. It was good for most small sawing needs. I even resawed some smaller stuff with a good blade. That said, I recently sold that saw and upgraded to a Grizz 0555LX (14"). What a difference.
Bill


----------



## whitebeast88 (May 27, 2012)

Thank you all for the input.I believe I'm gonna wait and try to find a bigger saw.Thanks again.


----------



## WildmanJack (Jan 22, 2014)

About 6 years ago I passed a garage sale. Setting in the yard was a Delta 2 wheel with a 6 inch riser installed. The guy sold it to me for $75.00 and even delivered it! Some days it really pays to get out of bed…..


----------



## mrbreezeet1 (Jul 4, 2012)

WildmanJack said:


> About 6 years ago I passed a garage sale. Setting in the yard was a Delta 2 wheel with a 6 inch riser installed. The guy sold it to me for $75.00 and even delivered it! Some days it really pays to get out of bed…..


0lder thread l know, please don't jump on me, but about what year is the band saw?
Do you have pictures of it?


----------

